# Are bindings universal?



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

SB SCRUB said:


> Just so you know, i really don't care if i get flamed on this. Are bindings universal? Does any binding fit on any board? thanks.


With the exception of Burton's EST system, yes. (for the most part)


----------



## SB SCRUB (Feb 21, 2010)

Rocketbass88 said:


> With the exception of Burton's EST system, yes. (for the most part)


ok thanks.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

If u want to put Burton bindings on another board, make sure that there is a four hole disc and not a three hole disc


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

SB SCRUB said:


> Just so you know, i really don't care if i get flamed on this. Are bindings universal? Does any binding fit on any board? thanks.


First off, it's good to see you weren't flamed....yet!!

You know what's sad...is that this guy has to start off by giving a disclaimer. Has this site really become that bad, that someone can't ask basic questions without fearing getting flamed for asking a question about something you didn't know once before as well?


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

There are basically three major ways bindings attach to all boards; the 4-hole pattern, the 3-hole pattern, and Burton's Channel/EST. Actually, the latter two are pretty much exclusively Burton. The majority of bindings out there will all pretty much attach to any 4-hole or 3-hole mounting system, provided you have the right mounting disc (all of the manufacturers I've tried bundle discs that would work for either system).

So to be sure, just look at what boards you are considering. If it's anything with a Burton Channel (doubtful, they're expensive and rather high end considering the question you're asking), then you need a Burton EST bindings (though some manufacturers do sell discs to adapt a binding to that system). If it's anything else that's either a triangle pattern (for 3-hole mounting), a 4x4 grid, or a 2x4 grid (for 4-hole mounting), then it's pretty much universal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> First off, it's good to see you weren't flamed....yet!!
> 
> You know what's sad...is that this guy has to start off by giving a disclaimer. Has this site really become that bad, that someone can't ask basic questions without fearing getting flamed for asking a question about something you didn't know once before as well?


Yes. It has. I had the same question and was afraid to ask.


----------

